# Few Ebooks site



## jamifahad (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, im new to tis forum...n i guess tis is my first or second entry..
 Hope u find it useful.If u hve any other good sites for ebooks plz post it,
 Thanks.

   List of free E-books 
O'Reilly online h**p://www.oreilly.com/openbook/ | h**p://sysadmin.oreilly.com/ 
Computer books and manuals 
h**p://www.hoganbooks.com/freebook/webbooks.html | 
h**p://www.informit.com/itlibrary/ | 
h**p://www.fore.com/support/manuals/home/home.htm | 
h**p://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/webbuy/freebooks.html 
The Network Book h**p://www.cs.columbia.edu/netbook/ 
Some #bookwarez.efnet.irc links 
h**p://www.extrema.net/books/links.shtml 
Some #bookwarez.efnet.irc fiction 
h**p://194.58.154.90:4431/enscifi/ 
Pimpas online books (Indonesia) 
h**p://202.159.16.55/~pimpa2000 | h**p://202.159.15.46/~om-pimpa/buku 
Security, privacy and cryptography 
h**p://theory.lcs.mit.edu/~rivest/crypto-security.html | 
h**p://www.oberlin.edu/~brchkind/cyphernomicon/ 
My own misc online reading material 
h**p://www.eastcoastfx.com/docs/admin-guides/ | 
h**p://www.eastcoastfx.com/~jorn/reading/ 
Computer books h**p://solaris.inorg.chem.msu.ru/cs-books/ 
| h**p://sweetrude.net/~cab/books/ | h**p://alaska.mine.nu/books/ | 
h**p://poprocks.dyn.ns.ca/dave/books/ | h**p://58-160.skarland.uaf.edu/books/ | 
h**p://202.186.247.194/~ebook/ 
| h**p://hooligans.org/reference/ 
Linux documentation h**p://www.linuxdoc.org/docs.html 
FreeBSD documentation h**p://www.freebsd.org/tutorials/ 
Sun documentation h**p://osiris.imw.tu-clausthal.de:8888/ | 
h**p://uran.vvsu.ru:8888/ 
SGI documentation 
h**p://newton.unicc.chalmers.se/ebt-bin/nph-dweb/dynaweb;td=2 | 
h**p://techpubs.sgi.com/library/tpl/cgi-bin/init.cgi 
IBM Online Redbooks h**p://www.redbooks.ibm.com/ 
Digital Unix documentation 
h**p://www.unix.digital.com/faqs/publications/base_doc/DOCUMENTATION/V40D_HTML/V 
40D_HTML/LIBRARY.HTM 
Filesystem Hierarchy Standard 
h**p://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.0/fhs-toc.html | h**p://www.linuxbase.com/ 
UNIX stuff h**p://www.ucs.ed.ac.uk/~unixhelp/index.html | 
h**p://www.uwsg.indiana.edu/usail/ | 
h**p://www.isu.edu/departments/comcom/unix/workshop/unixindex.html | 
h**p://www.franken.de/users/lorien/unix.html | 
h**p://www.cs.buffalo.edu/~milun/unix.programming.html 
Programmers reading h**p://www.programmersheaven.com/ | 
h**p://www.cs.monash.edu.au/~alanf/se_proj97/ 
Programming Pearls 2nd edition 
h**p://www.cs.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/pearls/ 
C stuff 
h**p://www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/NewCcourse/ccourse.html | 
h**p://www.cm.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/CE.html | 
h**p://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html | 
h**p://www.cs.virginia.edu/c++programdesign/slides/ | 
h**p://www.icce.rug.nl/docs/cplusplus/cplusplus.html 
Perl stuff h**p://www.webdesigns1.com/perl/ir.html | 
h**p://www.ictp.trieste.it/texi/perl/perl_toc.html | 
h**p://www.itknowledge.com/tpj/ | h**p://www.plover.com/~mjd/perl/ 
Java stuff h**p://www.cs.brown.edu/courses/cs016/book/ | 
h**p://polaris.cis.ksu.edu/~schmidt/CIS200/ | 
h**p://www.daimi.au.dk/dProg1/java/langspec-1.0/index.html 
Lisp stuff 
h**p://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/airepository/ 
ai/html/cltl/mirrors.html 
| h**p://www.cs.tulane.edu/www/Villamil/lisp/ 
Ada stuff h**p://www.adahome.com/Tutorials/ 
Database reading 
h**p://www.bus.orst.edu/faculty/brownc/lectures/db_tutor/index.htm 
SQL stuff h**p://w3.one.net/~jhoffman/sqltut.htm | 
h**p://www.doc.mmu.ac.uk/STAFF/E.Ferneley/SQL/index.htm | 
h**p://www.daimi.au.dk/~oracle/sql/index.html 
Visual Basic stuff h**p://www.vb-world.net/books/ 
Handbook of Applied Cryptography 
h**p://www.cacr.math.uwaterloo.ca/hac/ 
X Window System h**p://tronche.com/gui/x/ | h**p://www.cen.com/mw3/refs.html | 
h**p://www.gaijin.com/X/ 
GTK and Gnome stuff 
h**p://developer.gnome.org/doc/GGAD/ggad.html 
QT and KDE stuff h**p://www.troll.no/qt/ | 
h**p://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/index.html | 
h**p://www.arrakis.es/~rlarrosa/tutorial.html 
Corba stuff h**p://www.iona.com/hyplan/vinoski/ 
TCP/IP info h**p://www.tunix.kun.nl/ptr/tcpip.html 
Misc programmers reading 
h**p://www.cs.wisc.edu/~chilimbi/Pubs.html | 
h**p://www.ic.arizona.edu/~nromano/spring99/readings.htm 
Some useful tech articles h**p://www.sysadminmag.com/ | h**p://www.dotcomma.org/ 
Considering Hacking Constructive 
h**p://www.firstmonday.dk/issues/issue4_2/gisle/index.html 
Eric's Random Writings h**p://www.tuxedo.org/~esr/writings/ 
IBM's History 
h**p://www.ibm.com/ibm/history/story/text.html 
Electronic Publishing 
h**p://www.civeng.carleton.ca/~nholtz/ElectronicPublishing.html 
Digital processing h**p://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm 
The Hardware Book h**p://sunsite.auc.dk/hwb/ 
Network iQ Router Reference Manual 
h**p://www.teltrend.co.nz/documentation/networkiq/rel74/html/rmtoc.htm 
Cisco Product Documentation 
h**p://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/product/ 
Novell developers appnotes 
h**p://developer.novell.com/research/appnotes/ 
Icons for your desktop h**p://nether.tky.hut.fi/iconstore/ 
Hackers' Hall of Fame at Discovery Online 
h**p://www.discovery.com/area/technology/hackers/hackers.html 
Symbols and signs and ideograms and stuff h**p://www.symbols.com/ 
Dictionaries h**p://www.ohiolink.edu/db/oed.html | 
h**p://www.ohiolink.edu/db/ahd.html | h**p://www.ohiolink.edu/db/columbia.html | 
h**p://www.ohiolink.edu/db/thes.html | h**p://www.eb.com:180/ 
Misc reading material h**p://dali.orgland.ru/tcd/ | 
h**p://www.ud.se/english/press/pdf_publ.htm 
Dantes Inferno 
h**p://sophia.smith.edu/~lkleinbe/dante/home.html | h**p://www.divinecomedy.org/ 
Books and texts h**p://digital.library.upenn.edu/books/ | 
h**p://www.cs.cmu.edu/books.html | h**p://www.ipl.org/reading/books/ | 
h**p://www.nakedword.org/ | h**p://sunsite.berkeley.edu/alex/ 
Literature stuff h**p://lion.chadwyck.co.uk:8080/ | 
h**p://www.swan.ac.uk/uwp/lit.htm 
Octavo books h**p://www.octavo.com/ 
Project Gutenberg - books and texts h**p://www.promo.net/pg/ 
Project Runeberg - Scandinavian in books and texts 
h**p://www.lysator.liu.se/runeberg/katalog.html 
The Elements of Style h**p://www.bartleby.com/141/index.html 
Bigtext - illustrated books and manuals for DOS 
h**p://www.ozemail.com.au/~kevsol/oldfav.html#bigtext 
Breeze - a complete text system for Windows 
h**p://www.ozemail.com.au/~kevsol/sware.html#brzwin 
Language links h**p://www.june29.com/HLP/ 
Grimms' fairy tales 
h**p://www.nationalgeographic.com/grimm/archive.html 
Winnie the Pooh h**p://www.machaon.ru/pooh/ 
Seven Wonders of the World 
h**p://ce.eng.usf.edu/pharos/wonders/ 
Medieval history h**p://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook2.html 
Misc history h**p://www.usaor.net/users/ipm/contents.html 
| h**p://www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/littleton/re0_cath.htm 
Stonehenges Legends 
h**p://www.missgien.net/stonehenge/legends.html 
In Parentheses historical papers h**p://www.inpar.dhs.org/ 
Bulfinchs Mythology h**p://www.bulfinch.org/ 
The Dead Sea Scrolls 
h**p://lcweb.loc.gov/exhibits/scrolls/toc.html 
Qumran historical site h**p://www.kalia.org.il/Qumran/ 
Index of cults h**p://www.totentanz.de/kmedeke/cults.htm 
Heretical speculation 
h**p://www.calweb.com/~queribus/gnosticgnus.html 
The esoteric Ordo Supremus Militaris Templi Hierosolymitani 
h**p://www.osmth.org/index.html 
Runes and Norse stuff h**p://www.multiart.nu/grimner/ | 
h**p://www.eastcoastfx.com/~jorn/runes/ 
Extinction level events 
h**p://members.xoom.com/korwisi/ele/english/index.html | 
h**p://impact.arc.nasa.gov/ | h**p://www.boulder.swri.edu/clark/ncar.html 
Stephen Hawkings Universe 
h**p://www.pbs.org/wnet/hawking/html/home.html 
The constellations h**p://www.dibonsmith.com/constel.htm 
Falling into a black hole 
h**p://casasrv.colorado.edu/~ajsh/schw.shtml 
Gravity is a push h**p://www.epicom.com/gravitypush/ 
Online audiobooks h**p://www.broadcast.com/books/scifi/ 
ElecBooks h**p://www.elecbook.com/eblist.htm 
NewMedia Classics h**p://www.newmediaclassics.com/ 
Online Books Archive h**p://docs.online.bg/ 
Internet Public Library h**p://www.ipl.org/ 
Rocket-Library.com 
h**p://www.rocket-library.com/categories.asp 
PalmPilot E-Text Ring 
h**p://www.webring.org/cgi-bin/webring?ring=pilot_text&id=2&List 
Virtual Free Books 
h**p://www.virtualfreesites.com/free.books.am.html 
All About Ebooks h**p://aalbc.com/ebooks/Allaboutebooks.htm


----------



## leanpaws (Jan 7, 2006)

check this site out too.

www.fictionbook.ru/en

you will need to search for the book/author that you want....

i found most of the ones i wanted...


----------



## knight17 (Jan 8, 2006)

*rapidsharing.org*

Check this one too
*www.rapidsharing.org
it has books,magazines etc
thanks


----------



## knight17 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanx for the info.

check this too  rapidshared.org


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 14, 2006)

gr8 list buddy,

anyone know where can i find book like Novel,fication and biograhy of great people...


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 14, 2006)

can any one tell me where to get free ebooks for commercial purposes i means freeware ebooks.


----------



## sude (Jan 15, 2006)

i use project gutenburg----the best...

-SUDE


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Bored with stupid links*

Thanks knight17 for good link rapidshared.org.
jamifahad has given so many links but many of them r not working & rest of them r not doing my work sorry jamifahad<><><


----------



## techno_junkie (Feb 5, 2006)

Check this one also...Good sSelected Ebooks www.fundl.uni.cc


----------



## go4saket (Feb 10, 2006)

Great list guys... Keep it up...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

great list ppl... can  anyone give link of "outline of history" by h g wells. would be heavy book if it is online.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is a wrong section for this post as far as i know. Also there are many posts on this topic.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 21, 2006)

> Hi, im new to tis forum...n i guess tis is my first or second entry..
> Hope u find it useful.If u hve any other good sites for ebooks plz post it,



u cant fool us......anyways kool post ...and if you post the source it would be better


----------



## Deep (Feb 22, 2006)

Locked..

2 reasons..

1. No source provided
2. It (free ebook list) has been posted many times...

Regards,
Deep


----------

